# Most a TL can start off



## cobycord (Apr 9, 2020)

What’s the most you’ve ever known a Team Lead to start off at?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 9, 2020)

Depends on metro area.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 9, 2020)

$16.60/hr


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Apr 9, 2020)

$17 where I am


----------



## NKG (Apr 9, 2020)

$20 here 🙄


----------



## NewKidGSTL (Apr 10, 2020)

Well, it’s different now compared to when modernization started. Before we had senior TLs and regular TLs where now TLs are the same across the board. I know a senior TL that started at $24


----------



## Fyi (May 6, 2020)

$22 for a VMTL when that was a thing.


----------



## IllusiveMan (May 8, 2020)

$19 would be the most unless your market has a higher starting rate. Company starting rate is $17 and then a max of $2 experience pay. $.50 cents for each year of experience.


----------



## Swolemander (May 14, 2020)

I was given an offer of $19. 6 years experience, recruited via LinkenIn. I declined the offer, there wasn't any negotiation. I can't imagine it being higher than that unless you live in an a very COL area.


----------

